# My red claw crabs



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

Picked up some red claw crabs today, they have there own 15 gallon setup half full of water 









As there land area I'm using a spare turtle dock I had which Iv glued to the glass so it is solid, I'm using some plastic mesh for now as a ramp upto the land









I still need to put some rocks and stuff in there to create hiding places

Here's a few photos of the crabs


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

love these, although i did make a rookie mistake when I first kept them many years ago. Had a small tank set up with a trio of african cichlids Ps.Philander (pretty rare at the time in the uk).

Doh! thought a couple of these would be gr8 to clean up any uneaten food..........came home one day to find one of them tucking into the male! agghhhhhhhh!!!

was left with 2 females


----------

